# Funny pic of my blue gsd.



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey All,

I thought i'd share this funny pic i took today of Enakai  She is sometimes really hilarious lol. Hope this makes you smile


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:rofl: Thanks for sharing the smile


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

That is too darn funny!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

that IS funny!!! And - I still think she is gorgeous! 

Lee


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!! xD She's making a derp face and STILL looks gorgeous!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's hilarious! Gorgeous dog even with that look, lol.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Really beautiful, and funny, wow good looks and a personality !!!!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

very cute. thanks for sharing


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

haha this made my Monday. She's adorable.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Neat! I'll bet you get a lot of people asking you about her.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

She is stunning to look at even with the silly expression...lol.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I just saw her puppy pic on your profile...wow...she is absolutely stunning. If I had that dog I think my profile would be plastered with her pictures!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

So glad it made you all smile  She does have a strong personality already and she really makes us laugh with her silly acts but also makes us mad sometimes LOL she is just NON STOP hahaha 



FlyAway said:


> Neat! I'll bet you get a lot of people asking you about her.


Yeah all the time lol but only when she's without Kailash hahaha bless him, he scares people :shocked:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:laugh:...... great picture!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is just beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bluebell (Jul 24, 2012)

what a great picture, she is gorgeous and such an unusual colour.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the funny side of your gorgeous girl with us. :wub:


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Cheers for the nice comments  Glad you all liked it


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

That's cute


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Maggies Dad said:


> That's cute


Thanks


----------

